# I'm new but some may know of me



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

My name is Jessica i'm 22 and about to finish my degree in Art Education.

I have two cats that I live with on a daily basis- Punky and Elly
and two cats at home with my mom and dad- Tugger and Ziggy

I live with Rob (aka Padunk) 

I guess thats my life, well a very short version!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks Padunk....but i was only sitting 5 ft away when you posted that

thanks desnbaby!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

> thanks Padunk....but i was only sitting 5 ft away when you posted that


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

sooo, now we know what Padunk's name is eeehhhh :wink: 

Welcome Jessica   ..like the name Tugger for a kitty, is he a tabby?


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

Tuggers real name is 
Rum Tum Tugger from Cats the musical


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

> Tuggers real name is Rum Tum Tugger from Cats the musical


That's where I know it from! wasn't RTT a tabby?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard









I love that name Rum Tum Tugger :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Jessica!!


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't remember for sure if in the play he was a Tabby....we named ours because hes very curious like Rum Tum Tugger is in the play.

Ziggy is also partly named from the play as well we call him Zigmond Aspagus... Which Gus was in the play. Ziggy was a beautiful kitten and we didn't have the heart to call him Gus (since in the play hes rather manegy (sp?) But it turned out that Ziggy ended up looking alot like the character Gus


I love the play i've seen it about 6 times


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

That's a cute idea for names. My friend had a cat named Rumpleteazer.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

Hi! All your cats have such cute names, and you're very lucky . . . a cat in every port as they say!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Fun to hear how they got their names.


----------

